# Vaaran Bhai Gurdas Ji



## simpy (Mar 20, 2007)

*rs BirAw rs rKdw bolx Ax bolx ABirTw]
suixAw Ax suixAw krY kry vIcwr ifTw AxifTw]*
*AKIN DUV AtweIAw AKI ivc AMgUr bihTw]*
*iekdUM bwhly bUt hoie isr qlvwXw ieThu ieTw]*
*doh KUMf ivc pIVIAY toty lwhy ieq gux imTw]*
*vIh iekIh vrqdw AvguixAwry vixTw]*
*mMnY gMnY vWg suiDTw ]*


*Here Bhai Gurdas ji is talking about Sweetness(humility) by using the example of Sugarcane. It is full of juice and it very tasty. Whether it speaks or not, in both the conditions, it is sweet. Always full of **imTws[*
*It ignores all what it listens and sees. Like in the sugarcane field one neither can listen to the other person nor another person is visible in it.*
*Nodes of sugarcane are put into the earth as seed and they sprout up. The plant is grown from its nodes.*
*From one sugarcane so many plants are grown, each is beautiful in it’s own way from top to bottom.*
*To get the sweet juice out, it is crushed between two cylindrical rollers.*
*Those who are worthy use it on auspicious(special) days whereas the wicked use it for their own bad purposes(by preparing wine etc out of it) and get perished.*
*Those who cultivated the nature of sugarcane(**im`Tq)**, those who do not shed sweetness though in peril, are indeed steadfast persons.*



*imTqu nIvI nwnkw gux cMigAweIAw qqu ]*​

----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------

